

Ask HN:  What if the US gov't worked like a startup? - davidmspi

Gmail would replace the US Postal Service.<p>Can you think of other examples that would make our country run leaner...
======
merinid
The truth is that it just can't. The reasons for which a startup is lean are
real (less ressources, less credibility). Behavior and strategy are affected
by an organization's position and opportunities in the world. The US gov is
also not a for profit corporation. Its goals are different (to serve the
people), and shouldn't behave like a startup. Accountability is huge. That
said, I agree that there are obviously many things the gov could be doing to
be more efficient. It could take cues and learn from startups, but not
necessarily _work_ like them. Best example I could think about is use open
source software to replace expensive commercial solutions. Many argue that the
support just isn't there for open source products, but I disagree. I think
this is a more efficient use of funds and more jobs can be created in open
source support.

------
flavmartins
If it did, it should go public and it's IPO would generate massive investments
that it could use to get out of debt.

During the initial offering, a massive campaign could be put in place to show
people that even with its faults, you can't have a world without the US
government in place. The world needs it, depends on it.

That realization alone would be enough to make every investor realize that
they HAVE to invest in the US gov't IPO and would guarantee the rise of the
stock price.

------
bluetidepro
> _Gmail would replace the US Postal Service._

How so? People still need physical mail sent around the world?

~~~
davidmspi
Agreed. That comment was more of an attention grabber. Although I do believe
that most of physical mail could be replaced by email.

